# Relabeled Pioneer DVR 106 drives



## Ezd50 (Dec 16, 2003)

Does anyone know what companies use the Pioneer DVR 106 (A06) and label them as their own?  I do know of one, (Cendyne)...Anyone else?
There are a couple of drives I'm considering at Office Depot....Pacific Digital, Liteon, Verbatim, I/0 Magic.  Would any of these DVD burning drives work in my G4 700 QuickSilver?

Thanks,

Ezd50


----------



## btoneill (Dec 16, 2003)

cendyne is dead. I guess they gave out too many rebates 

Check the drive database at http://forums.xlr8yourmac.com/drivedb/search.drivedb.lasso, many people will post if the drive was OEM/retail/etc. Your best bet is probably going to OtherWorldComputing (http://www.macsales.com) they have the DVR-106 for $147, you're not going to find a price much better without sending in a ton of rebates and hoping they get honored (unlike alot of the cendyne rebates ended up being not honored as they went bankrupt).

Brian


----------



## bobw (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/archives/nov03/110303.html#S16464

 Search this board. I posted a couple times this week for the DVR-106/A06 for about $120.00.


----------



## bobw (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.dvd-recordable.net/modul...e=article&sid=918&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## btoneill (Dec 16, 2003)

Sometimes all of the mentions of how cheap the DVR-106 has gotten makes me regret having spent $200+ on my DVR-105 which I don't use that much (I really thought I'd have more time to make home movies of the baby, instead, I have a pile of MiniDV tapes piling up). I should check to see which model was stuck into my wifes new iMac one of these days....

Brian


----------



## Ezd50 (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys.  The reason why I'm looking at Office Depot is because I have a $200 gift card, and was wondering if any of the drives I mentioned in my initial post would work.

Ezd50


----------

